# Nike run club



## laurenzobiato (24 Avril 2017)

voilà hier j’ai fait mon premier run avec NRC et je n’ai pas toutes les infos comme avec l’application activité .


----------



## romain31000 (23 Juin 2017)

Probablement parce que l appli NRC n'enregistre pas les mêmes donnes que l'application activité ou bien qu'elle ne partage pas toutes les informations récoltées vers l'application activité (notamment la position GPS). 

En ce qui me concerne je viens d'abandonner NRC pour l'application Activité car la précision GPS me semble meilleure.


----------



## karolila (11 Septembre 2017)

romain31000 a dit:


> Probablement parce que l appli NRC n'enregistre pas les mêmes donnes que l'application activité ou bien qu'elle ne partage pas toutes les informations récoltées vers l'application activité (notamment la position GPS).
> 
> En ce qui me concerne je viens d'abandonner NRC pour l'application Activité car la précision GPS me semble meilleure.




bonjour je commence un programme d'entraînement pour le marathon de barcelone le 11 mas 2018. l'appli m'a créé un programme d'entraînement mais : il va jusqu'au jour du marathon c'est à dire que même le 11 mars je dois courir 14 km ainsi que la veille, je trouve le programme les 2 dernières semaines extrêmement difficile est ce normal?
Autre question : peut ton imposer des jours d'entraînement c'est à dire que les lundis les mercredis les jeudis et vendredis?
3e question : peut on avoir notre travail en km/h et pas en min/km
si quelqu'un peut m'aider
merci c'est gentil


----------

